# HP c4180 Point d'exclamation ! ?



## nutellagirl03 (9 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous. 
Je ne sais pas j'ai déjà consulté des sujets similaires, mais je n'ai pas trouvé mon bonheur 
J'ai un Macbook Mac OSX 10.4.11 (Intel Core 2 Duo) et une imprimante hp photosmart C4180 tout-en-un.
Quand j'essaye d'imprimer un document sous Neooffice, un point d'exclamation rouge et blanc apparaît sur l'icône de l'imprimante (dans le dock).
J'ai essayé de débrancher, rebrancher, éteindre, rallumer, effacer la liste d'attente, créer une nouvelle liste d'attente, mais impossible. Toujours ce même point d'exclamation. 
Pourtant cela a toujours fonctionner. 
Avez-vous une idée ou même une solution ?  (A part l'imprimante par la fenêtre, même si l'idée m'a traversé l'esprit)
Merci de vos réponses !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2008)

Bien entendu, je suppose que tu as cliqué sur cette icône au point d'exclamation, et tenté de redémarrer ta file d'attente ?


----------

